# Eclipse ECD 415 found.



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Howdy... long time lurker..first post. Some years ago I bought this HU and had skipping issues with it. Sent it in for repair. In the meantime used another HU. Ended up this 415 was repaired, sent back to me...and ended up shelved. Id like to use this now in my truck but after so many years I do not have the 14 pin plug for the back, nor any wiring diagram etc. Anyone maybe have any info on this unit? I emailed F-10 but have not heard back. Small hope they would have what I need after so many years. Im sure I packed away the plugs somewhere but mercy....finding it in my piles of gun/fishing/audio room... little hope. Xing fingers you folks can help. Thanks regardless..Chuck


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You've come to the right place. My brother has an ECD-415 that I will acquire at some point, but I do have pics of it. Let me dig them up and see if I have some with the harness. Chances are they might all be the standard pin placement and could get one off of ebay.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I might have some left...and I work in Gastonia.


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

awesome!!.. Hate not to put this unit to work. if u need the owners manual I can send you one. Got a copy from F-10....sadly missing the info I need. I can make my own plug if I get the info..!!


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Gastonia? hi neighbor. $$ if you got em. No problem pickin up 20minutes down the road!.


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Just a quick update here. Further digging in my gun/fishing/audio room.. this old hippie found the plug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Next step, get a quick bench test and decide whether to sell it or install it. Still wanna thank yall. Found a guy on this site that is going to give it a look mechanically to see if it has any issues. Heck its been sitting in a box for at least 16 years.


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Got my 415 back from Mr Priddy (thank you again).... meanwhile I have installed another HU in wifeys car, a much simpler system than the 415 needs Pretty much decided to sell this jewel and asking for some input. Any idea what this old school HU worth?? I just saw an 7909 for $1900.00 and about fell over. I know this lil SQ head does not rate near that but does anyone know what would be fair to ask?? Thanks


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I can tell you thay I collect Eclipse stuff and I wouldn't give you more than 150 for it. I already own a couple so I am not in need. The 416 and 510 are the more sought after models. But you never know. There has been times I've paid a lot more than I should because I had the feeling"I may never see one like this again"


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Ouchie... what a shame. I paid more than that just having it taken apart and getting the guts (my technical term) cleaned up/inspected by a master tech. Guess I'll stick it on ebay and just cross my fingers. Really appreciate your response. Of course I did not think I had hidden treasure...but just thought the vintage of the SQ factor had some value


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a lil question for yall might can help with. Just for grins I decided to hold on to this 415 and instead of putting it wifeys car I hooked it up to my home entertainment system. This little jewel sounds VERY nice, on par or exceeding the CD player in my system. I did note a potential issue. Ejecting CDs there is a bit of a "clack" sound. Inserting CDs it takes them in smooth, but when I hit eject I hear the the typical whirr of the transport just start then that lil clack. Question is.... is this typical for this model. Last time I operated this deck was in the mid 90s and cant recall. I can get it looked at by a pro, but if this is normal there is no need to toss more $$ at it. Id appreciate any help folks. Thanks


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That unit is 29 years old. As long as it's not scratching discs or making noise while playing you shouldn't worry. Sping actuated units are noisy to begin with.


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Great!... Appreciate the help there. Yep its darn near vintage, but was only used bout 6 months in my much younger days projects. My understanding of these units is the transport mechanics was really one of their strong points. Now I can play with this lil toy and not worry its gonna bust. Many thanks.


----------



## Seanherr (Dec 27, 2018)

I am in the same position here, misplaced my plug, anyone have pictures of the back of one of these units so I can make a plug. What a difficult process. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I definitely have it. I can do it later. If I don't post it here please remind me.


----------



## Seanherr (Dec 27, 2018)

Just shooting a reminder, hoping to get this ready tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Seanherr (Dec 27, 2018)

YES! Awesome, thanks buddy.


----------

